# Netgain Interface Module flashes



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

My Netgain WarP-Drive controller is always heating up to a point where it slows down even in winter after a 10 minutes slow ride. The Interface Module that displays all the settings and such, just flashes, nothing readable, so I can't see what the controller temp thinks it is at.

I've tried ordering a new one, but no-one has returned my request for purchase, so... does anyone know how to repair an LCD driver circuit?

I have tried using a different cable from the controller to the display and the same happens.

Thanks!


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

So... opened up the display for the third time in some months and found two hard wires from the main board going to the upper board had bad solder connections. Soldered them up and I have a display.

Now I have no communications! Tried another comm cable, but it didn't help. If it aint one thing...


----------

